
My God-Awful Year with the Apple Watch - DiabloD3
http://gizmodo.com/my-god-awful-year-with-the-apple-watch-1772724490?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
======
andrewfromx
i love the title of this. I feel so bad for him. I mean, the watch ruined his
_entire_ year.

